# Know anything about golden pyrenees?



## Pointgold

You don't even wanna get me started...


----------



## bizzy

A grooming nightmare.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

uhg, sounds like a major bundle of health issues. pure breds should remain pure breds-if someone wants a mixed breed, please save one from the pound!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

While I love both breeds, it wouldn't be my choice to breed together. 2 totally different instincts.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Both breeds look pretty much the same except GP's are big and white...and Goldens are Golden and smaller... Not sure what a GP's attitude is like... but still..

Why mix them? Why not just get one or the other??


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I've never met a cross or even a Pyrennes in person but have seen the "Breed all About It" show on them. They do sound like a beautiful gentle breed. If your SIL does get the pup I would love to see pictures.


----------



## EddieME

Pointgold said:


> You don't even wanna get me started...


Oh come on, please??? :wave:
Seriously, I'm not sure this is such a great choice and I don't even know anything about them.


----------



## Pointgold

*Well, they both begin with a "G"...*













Great Pyrenees 
(Working Group)

















Golden Retriever
(Sporting Group)






But the similarity pretty much ends there...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

a very close friend of mine had a Pyrenees X Akita (just recently put down) but she was a fantastic dog. so gentle and sweet, however her parents were bred unintentionally. Pyrenees are incredible livestock guardians & are real "gentle giants" but i am completely against breeding any dogs to create "designer dogs". the breeds have been kept separate for centuries for a specific reason.


----------



## PeanutsMom

I did an internet search and found this. Hope it helps.
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/g/goldenpyrenees.htm


----------



## Lucky's mom

I'm not against designer breeds....but can't figure out the reasoning on this one. I just saw a pic of one and it kinda looked like a badly structured Golden....


----------



## Pointgold

EddieME said:


> Oh come on, please??? :wave:
> Seriously, I'm not sure this is such a great choice and I don't even know anything about them.


I would just rant on like a madwoman about "designer breeds" and "hybrids". It would be ugly.

Seriously, with the genetic health issues that both breeds deal with, this could be a nightmare. Albeit a short lived nightmare... And the vast majority of people producing these crosses do NOT use dogs with clearances, falsely believing that hybrids do not suffer the genetic problems that purebreds do. That is just ridiculous. Take two dogs that may well be dysplastic/SAS/PRA/whatever (but without clearances you wouldn't know..) and breed them. How smart is that? 
And as two distinctly different breeds designed for entirely different jobs, (both breeds that I personally am fond of...)the temperament that you would get is not predictable.
These crosses are just foolish on so many levels.


----------



## MaddieMagoo

They are pretty...but they CAN have serious health problems...and on that dog breed info. website...the one looks like it could have hip dysplasia...it's just a sad sad thing how people mix these dogs...thinking it's fun...or doing it for money. SHAME ON THEM!!!


----------



## EddieME

peanutsmom - I saw that link. Thks

PG - Thks, I really don't think this is a good idea on many levels. The breeding issue being only one. My SIL lives in Ariz and her other dogs stay in the backyard most days. I worry about heat, exercise, socialization...

Thanks everyone for your insight!


----------



## EddieME

PG - check out this guy if you want to raise your BP 

http://www.jbarstenbergranch.com/goldenpyrenees.htm


----------



## Pointgold

EddieME said:


> PG - check out this guy if you want to raise your BP
> 
> http://www.jbarstenbergranch.com/goldenpyrenees.htm


 
:doh: The ol' "Hybrid Vigor scam...
Hybrid vigor in dogs is CRAP. Hybrid vigor refers to breeding 2 SPECIES, not two different breeds.


----------



## tintallie

Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen. From what I remember hearing about the Pyr, it is not a dog for a novice as it is very strong willed and independent in order to make decisions and protect its flock from dangers like wild animals in the mountains.

This is a cut & paste on the Great Pyrenees from ckc.ca:

Character and temperament are of utmost importance. In nature, the Great Pyrenee is confident, gentle, and affectionate. While territorial and protective of his flock or family when necessary, his general demeanor is one of quiet composure, both patient and tolerant. He is strong willed, independent and somewhat reserved, yet attentive, fearless and loyal to his charges both human and animal.

Exhibiting a unique elegance of bearing and movement, his soundness and coordination show unmistakably the purpose for which he has been bred, the strenuous work of guarding the flocks in all kinds of weather on the steep mountain slopes of the Pyrenees.

More info from the Great Pyrenees Club of America site:
The Livestock Guardian dog is not a pet, and he is not allowed access to the farmyard or to the house. His sole duty is to protect the stock, in some cases on large isolated pastures or ranges.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

When is San Francisco a couple years ago, I ran across a GP/Golden mix. The owners said while they loved him extremely, they would not make the same choice again.

Here's a couple photos they let me snap of him!


----------



## tintallie

Did the couple with the GR/GP mix state their reasons for not wanting that particular cross if they wanted another dog?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Never heard of this cross but I have to say that the picture on the link that PeanutsMom posted looks odd. Very strange back end.


----------



## kardokardo

I don't know much about dog anatomy, but I read a lot about different temperaments. In Turkey we have Akbash and Anatolian Shepherd dog(We call them Kangal). From what I've read GPs are similar in temperament to these dogs. I've known some Akbashs and a lot of Kangals, although they are friendly, they're also independent, stubborn and territorial. I can assure everyone, you don't want to crossbreed a Golden and an Anatolian Shepherd. I think same is true for this combination. If someone wants a good friend who would not leave by their side get a Golden, if you want a dog that can protect live stock with its life then get a Kangal. I think there's no meeting halfway for these temperaments.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

I have a golden pyrenees - Abby. She was an accident though, not an intentional breeding. She is beautiful and mostly looks golden, just a slightly larger bone structure and she has a dew claw on her hind legs. As far as personality, she is not as socialable as a golden is. It takes her a while to warm up to people. But that could be because she was abused and neglected as a puppy. We got her at 10 mos.

She also does not like to retrieve, is just content to lay around chewing on a stick and HATES having her picture taken.

Here's my beautiful baby! Abby will be 3 on Wed.


----------



## Phoebe

PeanutsMom said:


> I did an internet search and found this. Hope it helps.
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/g/goldenpyrenees.htm


Is it just me or does the body look to long for the head? Reminds me of a stretch limo Hummer.


Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Nicole&Zack

One family here in the neighborehood has one. His name is Ben. He is huge, but his personalty is like a teddybear.
Unfortently, he stays outside most of the time due to him being that big. I guess they got the dog for their kids, who are now in college.
I only hear Ben barking now and havents seen him in a long time.
Yesterday i went through my local petclassified and came across an add for *dorkies*. I thought, *are they kidding me*? Its a dachshund and a yorkie mixed. This is getting out of hand...seriously.


----------



## tintallie

perhaps they should name the client a dorkie for paying that much for a designer mutt!


----------



## Pointgold

Phoebe said:


> Is it just me or does the body look to long for the head? Reminds me of a stretch limo Hummer.
> 
> 
> Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


 
I just looked at that picture and was stunned to read that "Fluffy" is only 16 months old. Her topline is terrible, and sinks like an old girl who has had many litters. *Both Goldens and Pyrs should have strong, level toplines.
Her rear is week, with straight stifles. I would be surprised if she is sound enough to even move comfortably. To me this is just plain sad.


----------



## cubbysan

My favorite breed is the Great Pyrenees (although the Golden is gradually winning me over). I have owned two of them, and just put my 13 year old Goliath down in August which is a very old age for one.

The Great Pyrenees is not a breed for everyone, but if it is your breed, they will steal your heart. Their personalities are very loyal and faithful to their owners, but quite aloof and independent as a cat. Very good guard dogs. Will not retrieve, recommended to never have off leash, recommended to not have IF (very high pain threshold). Very stubborn, easily trained, but when they feel like it. Will only come when called on their terms, they were bred to think for themselves. Very huge.

They do have the same sweetness factor that the Goldens have, at least all the ones I have known, but I hear a badly bred one can be nasty. A Great Pyr will be able to look you directly into your soul (hard to explain). Great Pyrs love other pets and animals, but usually do not get along with other male Great Pyrs. They also will not cuddle with others the way a Golden will. 

In my signature, Brady is curled up with Goliath my Great Pyr. Although Goliath took Brady in as soon as we got him, it took a while of Brady trying to cuddle up to Goliath, before he would let him.

For the record, I don't believe in designer breeds and would be afraid of what you would get if these were mixed. They are trained completely different.


----------



## JimS

I'm not against trying to create a new breed through crossbreeding...although it seldom seems to work out. As long as there's an ultimate goal to the breeding (besides getting a lot of money for a mutt), it doesn't bother me at all. Labradoodles were bred in Australia initially in an attempt to get the poodle's coat with the lab's utility. A worthy goal. Unfortunately, they don't breed true and never will, which is often the case with these so called hybrid animals. 

I can't for the life of me figure out what they would hope to accomplish by crossing these breeds. Are they trying to make a Pyrenees who will protect their herd by carrying them around in their mouths? Great Pyrenees are guardian animals, golden retrievers are quite possibly the worst watch dogs on the planet. Great Pyrenees were bred to work independently, Goldens are bred to work closely with their handlers. They just don't compliment each other on any level. Neither seems to have anything to offer to the other to improve their function.


----------



## jazzigirl

I have an adopted golden pyrenees and everyone falls in love with her. She is a beautiful loving girl


----------



## Ardeagold

They're doing this with Newfs and Pyrs too. A friend of mine in NV is doing everything possible to get these breeders shut down in her state. So far, there's only one left.....she's done a great job.

They appear to be a better "match" than Goldens and Pyrs, due to size.......but not really. Their temperaments are diametrically opposed. One is a dog who is bred to help people (water rescue, carting, babysitting etc) and are very people-oriented, and the other is a Livestock Guardian Dog.

Many of the people on the Newf forum have adopted puppies from my friend when she'd close down a "breeder" and end up with a litter to adopt out. They're all very different looking (individually).....but very beautiful. Most are "Newfish" in personality, but not all.

You never know what you'll get. Pyr personality.....Newf looks.....pyr coloring....or a mix of the two. And yes, they can get HD and other genetic diseases that both breeds have in common.

The best way to tell if it's a Pyr cross------double dew claws on the back feet.


----------



## pegasis_33

*Golden Pyrenees Owner*

Hello everyone

I am the proud owner of an amazing golden retriever/great pyrenees cross.

At 18 months he is now over 100 lbs and is a gentle giant. I was fortunate to find a puppy that took on the best of both breeds. 

Ozzy is happiest when his family is all in one room. He'll lie blocking the door and keep one eye open while he dozes. 

He is gentle with small children and older people. He doesn't care to chase a ball repeatedly. A couple of throws is enough for him.
He doesn't chew on everything in sight only on what toys/bones are specifically his.

You can ask for a hug and he'll happily comply. He hugs by putting his head down and leaning it into you.

He's not a high energy dog. A walk around the block twice a day keeps him happy. He loves to swim and play with other dogs whenever possible. Mostly he's happiest sleeping under a tree in the backyard but has been known to climb into my lap on the sofa!

He has the absolute devotion of a golden retriever and the aloof intelligence of a great pyrenees. He loves everyone he meets but he's initially wary of someone new that comes near the house. He'll wait and watch and decide if this person is okay or not. I've only seen him dislike one person to date and was very reluctant to let him get near. He was not at all aggressive but he did put himself between me and this person.

He does have the wandering instinct of a Pyr. If you let him off leash or out of the yard, he will just walk away. He won't run, he'll just walk. He has a mind of his own and doesn't respond to commands the way a golden will. He looks at you, thinks about it and then decides if he'll comply or not. Generally he will but only if it suits him of course!

He has been easy to train because he wants to please just like a golden retriever but the pyrenees in him makes him slow to respond. He is not a barker as most pyrs are but I discouraged barking from the beginning for fear of him making my neighbours crazy.

I cannot say enough about this cross. When I came across his litter I went home and researched, researched, researched before going back and deciding to take him home. Ozzy has been almost textbook to what I read. Low energy, absolute family devotion, intelligent and loving. Oh, he sheds like crazy and digs his way to China in the backyard. (you gotta take some bad with all that good).

In his litter there were 3 pure white puppies and 3 with Ozzy's badger/gold colouring. He has double dew claws on his hind legs.

Here's some photos


----------



## Adriennelane

Nicole&Zack said:


> One family here in the neighborehood has one. His name is Ben. He is huge, but his personalty is like a teddybear.
> Unfortently, he stays outside most of the time due to him being that big. I guess they got the dog for their kids, who are now in college.
> I only hear Ben barking now and havents seen him in a long time.
> Yesterday i went through my local petclassified and came across an add for *dorkies*. I thought, *are they kidding me*? Its a dachshund and a yorkie mixed. This is getting out of hand...seriously.


We have free, online classifieds at work, and I have to keep an eye on them. One day I remember seeing some sort of hybrid with a ridiculous selling price. I anonymously replied to it, mentioning that a hybrid dog is actually a mutt. I had a mixed-breed dog growing up, but my aunt gave her to us. She raised Chows, and Jetta's mom found a pretty black lab instead of her intended mate, Butt. Yes, his name was Butt. Butt and Powder were my aunt's chow's names twenty years ago. Yes, Jetta did get her mama's big booty too. She was a great, beautiful dog, but I wouldn't intentionally breed chows and labs.


----------



## cubbysan

Ardeagold said:


> They're doing this with Newfs and Pyrs too. A friend of mine in NV is doing everything possible to get these breeders shut down in her state. So far, there's only one left.....she's done a great job.
> 
> They appear to be a better "match" than Goldens and Pyrs, due to size.......but not really. Their temperaments are diametrically opposed. One is a dog who is bred to help people (water rescue, carting, babysitting etc) and are very people-oriented, and the other is a Livestock Guardian Dog.
> 
> Many of the people on the Newf forum have adopted puppies from my friend when she'd close down a "breeder" and end up with a litter to adopt out. They're all very different looking (individually).....but very beautiful. Most are "Newfish" in personality, but not all.
> 
> You never know what you'll get. Pyr personality.....Newf looks.....pyr coloring....or a mix of the two. And yes, they can get HD and other genetic diseases that both breeds have in common.
> 
> The best way to tell if it's a Pyr cross------double dew claws on the back feet.


What is kind of ironic about this, is that the Great Pyrenees has been around for over 3,000 years. It is one of the original breeds that created the New Foundland and the Saint Bernard.


----------



## Adriennelane

I was looking at all the golden hybrids recognized by the American Canine Hybrid Club, and there are some odd ones - Bassett Retrievers, Beagos, Golden Pei's, Gollies, and such. Some are a little understandable, but some are just odd. I understand accidents - they do happen, but these are bred on purpose.


----------



## cubbysan

Adriennelane said:


> I was looking at all the golden hybrids recognized by the American Canine Hybrid Club, and there are some odd ones - Bassett Retrievers, Beagos, Golden Pei's, Gollies, and such. Some are a little understandable, but some are just odd. I understand accidents - they do happen, but these are bred on purpose.


I really think some of these hybrids are made just to have some cutsie name. I pulled out the want ads a few weeks ago, and there must have been 10 - 15 different types. Oh, did you know Cocker- Poo's ar now Cocker Doodles???


----------



## Adriennelane

cubbysan said:


> I really think some of these hybrids are made just to have some cutsie name. I pulled out the want ads a few weeks ago, and there must have been 10 - 15 different types. Oh, did you know Cocker- Poo's ar now Cocker Doodles???


Oh, definitely. Some of the most beautiful dogs I've ever seen weren't full-blooded anything, but this dog was the Daily Puppy the other day, and it hurts me to look at it.


----------



## paula bedard

"this dog" reminds me of the Thread with the "leering" puppy that the family was giving up for adoption. It's a close relative, I think That would have been a good April Fool's Thread!


----------



## PeanutsMom

pegasis_33 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am the proud owner of an amazing golden retriever/great pyrenees cross.
> 
> At 18 months he is now over 100 lbs and is a gentle giant. I was fortunate to find a puppy that took on the best of both breeds.
> 
> Ozzy is happiest when his family is all in one room. He'll lie blocking the door and keep one eye open while he dozes.
> 
> He is gentle with small children and older people. He doesn't care to chase a ball repeatedly. A couple of throws is enough for him.
> He doesn't chew on everything in sight only on what toys/bones are specifically his.
> 
> You can ask for a hug and he'll happily comply. He hugs by putting his head down and leaning it into you.
> 
> He's not a high energy dog. A walk around the block twice a day keeps him happy. He loves to swim and play with other dogs whenever possible. Mostly he's happiest sleeping under a tree in the backyard but has been known to climb into my lap on the sofa!
> 
> He has the absolute devotion of a golden retriever and the aloof intelligence of a great pyrenees. He loves everyone he meets but he's initially wary of someone new that comes near the house. He'll wait and watch and decide if this person is okay or not. I've only seen him dislike one person to date and was very reluctant to let him get near. He was not at all aggressive but he did put himself between me and this person.
> 
> He does have the wandering instinct of a Pyr. If you let him off leash or out of the yard, he will just walk away. He won't run, he'll just walk. He has a mind of his own and doesn't respond to commands the way a golden will. He looks at you, thinks about it and then decides if he'll comply or not. Generally he will but only if it suits him of course!
> 
> He has been easy to train because he wants to please just like a golden retriever but the pyrenees in him makes him slow to respond. He is not a barker as most pyrs are but I discouraged barking from the beginning for fear of him making my neighbours crazy.
> 
> I cannot say enough about this cross. When I came across his litter I went home and researched, researched, researched before going back and deciding to take him home. Ozzy has been almost textbook to what I read. Low energy, absolute family devotion, intelligent and loving. Oh, he sheds like crazy and digs his way to China in the backyard. (you gotta take some bad with all that good).
> 
> In his litter there were 3 pure white puppies and 3 with Ozzy's badger/gold colouring. He has double dew claws on his hind legs.
> 
> Here's some photos


He is a very pretty boy  Welcome to the forum and thank you for sharing your experience with this combination.


----------



## PeanutsMom

paula bedard said:


> "this dog" reminds me of the Thread with the "leering" puppy that the family was giving up for adoption. It's a close relative, I think That would have been a good April Fool's Thread!


the pervert puppy was pretty funny. I actually had to steel that one and send it out. lol


----------



## Adriennelane

PeanutsMom said:


> the pervert puppy was pretty funny. I actually had to steel that one and send it out. lol


Everytime I look at that dog, I jump. It reminds me of a character on South Park that was a cross between a human and a duck or chicken that was begging people to kill it.


----------



## goldenpyrmom

Just wanted to chime in! Pointgold--Fluffy is my dog. She's very sound and when she stopped growing and muscled out, her back line also straightened. But I appreciate your concern ;-) The vet is very happy with her structure and gait!

We've had no problems with her health--joints, heart, M.S., anaestesia sensitivity (she was tested prior to spaying). Brushing is only a nightmare twice a year, for a week each spring and fall. It's like a ji-normous dandelion poof let go. And just as suddenly, it stops! A nice brushing once a week keeps her under control during the rest of the year.

Tempermentally, I would recommend her to anyone strong enough to physically handle a large breed. She is "a hummer" and takes up quite a bit of room. Despite that, she is absolutely gentle and is amazing with kids. The people-concern of the golden and the love of baby anythings from the pyr are both strong and she is in seventh heaven when the neighborhood kids rush her for a group hug.

She has also learned many tricks and is extremely smart. She knows everyone in our extended family by name and will bring things--"take it to Grandma"--and she does. She also is very good at functional commands like "back up"--since she's too big to turn in tight spaces.

Designer dog? I dunno. I certainly think rescuing a golden pyr could be an excellent fit for someone who wants a large, intelligent, laid-back, friendly, loving lap-dog. 

I have concerns about her future--as any dog owner does. We take great care in what we feed, in maintaining her weight, in keeping her socialized, in exercising appropriately--all the things that can make all the difference in the quality of any dog's life.

Having two years with her behind us, I have no reservations about the mix: physically or psychologically. We couldn't have gotten a better dog!


----------



## BeauShel

Welcome GoldenPyrmom,
Glad that you joined us. I think most of have a problem with the breeding of them just to make money and not for the quality of the breeds of each of them. It sounds like you have a great dog and that is just great. They are both beautiful breeds and I would love to own one of each. We had one that lived behind us at one time in South Carolina and he was so sweet. I have an american eskimo and she was in love with him even though he was ten times her size. They used to lay at the fence together just licking each other. Hope you have your girl for a long time and will share some pictures with us of her. Welcome again


----------



## bizzy

Very large and very Hairy


----------



## Ardeagold

> What is kind of ironic about this, is that the Great Pyrenees has been around for over 3,000 years. It is one of the original breeds that created the New Foundland and the Saint Bernard.


Well.....sorta. The GP played a role in creating the Landseer Newf (the white and black), and was used to help maintain the lines of the Saint..which already existed, but was virtually extinct.



> The Great Pyrenees is a lupomossoloid as opposed to a mossoloid. While there has surely been some cross breeding over the many centuries, the Great Pyrenees is not a mastiff nor are its lupomossoloid ancestors principally from the mastiff family.


Newfs are mossoloid (in the mastiff family). Apparently Pyrs are in the wolf family. Interesting.

http://clubs.akc.org/gpca/gpcabreed.html

GoldenPyrMom.....what a beautiful dog Fluffy is. And she sounds wonderful. Thanks for sharing her story with us.


----------



## goldenpyrmom

*Thank you!*



BeauShel said:


> I think most of have a problem with the breeding of them just to make money and not for the quality of the breeds of each of them.


Yes--this is despicable. It's also something we were concerned about when we found her. 

Initially, when we became aware that Fluffy was available, we went looking for information and found an incredible lack! This was before the Golden Pyr mix was designated "designer." My postings of photos and character descriptions have been to help others, through our own experiences. Information is power, and I wish we had had more first-hand-knowledge available to help us wade through the conjecture about what the pros and cons of this unusual cross might produce. 

The information on the mossoloids is interesting. If anyone finds further information regarding how this has played out among these breeds, please share! I had difficulty following the lead myself, but will continue to try. 
Ardeagold, thanks for that link and your kind words


----------



## Dalton's mom

I don't agree with the term hybrid. It's a mut. I am the proud owner of a pound puppy/mut & a Golden. The only golden mix I would consider would be a rescue.


----------



## Ardeagold

GoldenPyrMom......go to Google and type in Mossoloid and then Lupomossoloid. You'll get a lot of info there. Also the Golden Retriever Club of America has the Golden Breed Standard, and the Great Pyrenees Club of America has the Pyr Breed Standard. You can find some history there too.

I believe that the Landseer Newf was bred back to Newfs for centuries, but the Landseer ECT (European Continental Type) was definitely NOT bred to Newfs. They're two different breeds (The ECT is not recognized by the AKC....not now anyway. They once were but the lines were questionable so they got removed).

If you look at pictures of the Landseer ECT you can see more of a Pyr face....and body. Longer legs, thinner face, etc. The Landseer Newf looks like a Mastiff-type dog (or most do). However there are different "looks" as with any breed!!


----------



## goldenpyrmom

Thanks Ardeagold! I did go to Google first--I think I was just surprised that there weren't more articles! I tried some variations of the terms and tried a Boolean search, too--I'm interested in this lead, though, and will continue to pursue it. 

The Landseer Newf is particularly striking--but both Newfs are regal and elegant! They also have that "look" that says they are thinking their own interesting and important thoughts. I love that look!


----------



## redhare

If you really want to get scared, look at the list of "approved breeds" by the American Canine Hybrid Club:


http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/americancaninehybridclub.htm

:no:


----------



## cubbysan

Ardeagold said:


> GoldenPyrMom......go to Google and type in Mossoloid and then Lupomossoloid. You'll get a lot of info there. Also the Golden Retriever Club of America has the Golden Breed Standard, and the Great Pyrenees Club of America has the Pyr Breed Standard. You can find some history there too.
> 
> I believe that the Landseer Newf was bred back to Newfs for centuries, but the Landseer ECT (European Continental Type) was definitely NOT bred to Newfs. They're two different breeds (The ECT is not recognized by the AKC....not now anyway. They once were but the lines were questionable so they got removed).
> 
> If you look at pictures of the Landseer ECT you can see more of a Pyr face....and body. Longer legs, thinner face, etc. The Landseer Newf looks like a Mastiff-type dog (or most do). However there are different "looks" as with any breed!!


Wow, that is all very interesting. So does that mean that only Landseers are bred with Landseers? and a litter can't contain both types?


I have an out of print book written about the Great Pyrenees by Mary Crane, the breeder that started the foundation for all Great Pyreneeses in America. A lot of the documentation on the GPCA website is from her book. I am going to have to dig up that book, and reread the history of the breed again.


----------



## 1plus2more

*Golden Pyrenees*

We have two golden pyrenees dogs that were bred on purpose. The mom is a registered Golden and the dad a registered Pyre. We were looking for a big dog and came across an ad for this hybrid. I did some research on the internet and liked what I read about both breeds. We got our first GP about two years ago and named her Bailey. We enjoyed her so much, we got her brother Brodie from the next litter. I can't talk highly enough about these dogs. I have three boys ages 11-15 and these dogs absolutely LOVE these kids. Actually they love all kids. Mine our indoor dogs and even though they are large, they do wonderful inside. The two posters that described their GP are dead on to this hybrid. I would recommend them to anyone that is looking for a large, easy going, loyal, intelligent companion. 

The first picture is of Bailey and Brodie. The second one is of Brodie. The third is of Bailey as a puppy.


----------



## paula bedard

"1plus2more" Welcome. Your dogs are beautiful. I look forward to seeing more pictures of them.


----------



## Debles

Your dogs are beautiful. I hope they continue to have no health problems. The risks for hip dysplasia in this mixed breed of dog is huge.


----------



## AmyinAr

The only mix I would consider would be a rescue, I think it sounds like a great cuddly dog if one was up for adoption. Personally I am against the purposeful breeding of mixes as designer dogs while purebred and mixed dogs are dying in shelters =(

That's just me thou, the pics on here are beautiful pups!


----------



## BELLA

To pegasis_33~~~ You aren't going to believe this but my Bella could be your dogs twin---Look>>>>>


Do you see the resemblance???


----------



## paula bedard

Bella, I did notice that when she posted the pics of her dogs!! Small world, huh??  You just had Bella's pics on the Now & Then Thread.


----------



## karlamcm07

*Golden Pyrenees*

If I may ask, where did you get your Golden Pyrenees from? I am looking into getting one and yours are very beautiful!


----------



## GoldenFan

wow, beautiful dogs...


----------



## 1plus2more

karlamcm07 said:


> If I may ask, where did you get your Golden Pyrenees from? I am looking into getting one and yours are very beautiful!


Thanks! We live in North of Houston and bought them from a woman in South Houston that also breeds pure Pyre. She stopped breeding the Golden Pyre a while back. 

We absolutely love these dogs. They have never chewed one thing up and are left in the house alone during the day. The only complaint I have is that Brodie sheds horribly... however Bailey doesn't shed at all. Oh and that there are areas in the yard where the grass is scarce because it is in their running path. Other than that, they are a joy. :


----------



## Namrah

The National Greater Pyr rescue seems to get these often; before I failed with my foster I was very close to applying to adopt one of their mixes.

They do transports across the country, from what I understand. You might google their site and see whats' available. Last time I looked they had 130 dogs in rescue, with about 8 of those being golden/pyr mixes.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

So is this the next designer breed? Coming soon to a rescue or shelter near you!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Ok, before the earth tilts off it's axis here.... 

Are you sure we aren't talking about _*Great *_Pyrennes? That's the actual name of the pure breed.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Apparently, we have killed the site. 404 rules! LOL



EddieME said:


> PG - check out this guy if you want to raise your BP
> 
> http://www.jbarstenbergranch.com/goldenpyrenees.htm


----------



## Bender

Have to wonder if that topline and rear are 'breed standard'....:doh:



http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/g/goldenpyrenees.htm

There's a sound dog....:doh:

Lana


----------



## Taz Monkey

Bender said:


> Have to wonder if that topline and rear are 'breed standard'....:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/g/goldenpyrenees.htm
> 
> There's a sound dog....:doh:
> 
> Lana



Fluffy's owner was already here and explained that she straightened out...like 5 pages ago.

Anyway, I would never purposely buy a mutt, but there's no denying that the mixture of GR and GP makes a beautiful dog, and if I came across one in a shelter or we got one in my rescue, I would probably be first in line for fostering!


----------



## goldenpyrmom

*A Fluffy update*

Hello All!

Just wanted to let you know that Fluffy was four this spring and she is still pretty darn wonderful--though I'm biased, as we all are about our dogs 

She's consistent, even, loving, happy and healthy. She does have issues with allergies during the spring and fall, but they are not very bad and can be controlled with simple measures like wiping her ears and toes so pollen doesn't accumulate and irritate her.

Regarding rescues, the Adopt-a-Golden Atlanta had been handling both Goldens and Pyrs as there was no dedicated Pyr rescue (but quite a few farm Pyrs abandoned due to the economy). Recently, though, a Pyr rescue was formed. A-a-G-A has many, many dogs in their system, including some mixes from time to time (but no longer pure Pyrs). They do a really nice job of using YouTube to show you the dogs and give you a glimpse into their temperaments.

Anyway, Fluffy was an "oops" mixing--and despite the stigma of "designer dogs" I can't say enough about this mix. She's been a study in the best of both breeds and a truly joyful being!

Best to all considering this large, hairy, loving :--heart:mutt!


----------



## AcesWild

....yup a mutt...do they charge you $1200 for it?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

goldenpyrmom said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that Fluffy was four this spring and she is still pretty darn wonderful--though I'm biased, as we all are about our dogs
> 
> She's consistent, even, loving, happy and healthy. She does have issues with allergies during the spring and fall, but they are not very bad and can be controlled with simple measures like wiping her ears and toes so pollen doesn't accumulate and irritate her.
> 
> Regarding rescues, the Adopt-a-Golden Atlanta had been handling both Goldens and Pyrs as there was no dedicated Pyr rescue (but quite a few farm Pyrs abandoned due to the economy). Recently, though, a Pyr rescue was formed. A-a-G-A has many, many dogs in their system, including some mixes from time to time (but no longer pure Pyrs). They do a really nice job of using YouTube to show you the dogs and give you a glimpse into their temperaments.
> 
> Anyway, Fluffy was an "oops" mixing--and despite the stigma of "designer dogs" I can't say enough about this mix. She's been a study in the best of both breeds and a truly joyful being!
> 
> Best to all considering this large, hairy, loving :--heart:mutt!


Glad you hear she is doing well! also nice to hear that she was the result of an accidental mating, as I'd rather see an accident than an intentional mixing... nice to see you again.:wavey:


----------



## goldenpyrmom

AcesWild said:


> ....yup a mutt...do they charge you $1200 for it?


No, but I did rescue a mutt cat that was to be euthanized for a herniated diaphragm. Spent 1200$ on surgery for him :bowl: --that was an expensive mutt!

He's been a great pet too!


----------



## Ranger

Purposely breeding a mutt - which is exactly what a "hybrid" is - really bothers me. People paying exorbitant amounts for said "hybrid" while looking down at people who adopt "mutts" bothers me even more. Enough cross breeding happens by accident/pure stupidity that most people could find whatever mix they're looking for in a shelter or rescue organization. But no, it's way better to search out and find the people who are intent on creating "hybrids" for god knows what purpose instead of saving a "mutt's" life. 

Ranger is a golden/flat coated retriever cross that I adopted from a rescue group for $250.00. Is he a mutt? Yep. If he was intentionally bred as a "goldflatden hybrid" and cost me $1200.00, would that make him less of a mutt? NOPE. He's still the result of two purebred dogs of a different breed. Do I love him any less? Nope. He couldn't be more perfect. But I'm not trying to fool myself or others about his bloodlines by calling him a "hybrid" instead of a mutt.

That's what bugs me so much about people bragging about their stupidity in buying a whatever-poo or anything-doodle that was INTENTIONALLY bred. They could have gone to the shelter or a rescue and saved the life of an unfortunate dog. I understand some of the reasons for wanting a purebred dog but if those reasons don't matter and you want "hybrid"...go to a shelter! Stop supporting people who are breeding dogs for profit and exploiting good dog breeds!


----------



## 1plus2more

Ranger said:


> Purposely breeding a mutt - which is exactly what a "hybrid" is - really bothers me. People paying exorbitant amounts for said "hybrid" while looking down at people who adopt "mutts" bothers me even more. Enough cross breeding happens by accident/pure stupidity that most people could find whatever mix they're looking for in a shelter or rescue organization. But no, it's way better to search out and find the people who are intent on creating "hybrids" for god knows what purpose instead of saving a "mutt's" life.
> 
> Ranger is a golden/flat coated retriever cross that I adopted from a rescue group for $250.00. Is he a mutt? Yep. If he was intentionally bred as a "goldflatden hybrid" and cost me $1200.00, would that make him less of a mutt? NOPE. He's still the result of two purebred dogs of a different breed. Do I love him any less? Nope. He couldn't be more perfect. But I'm not trying to fool myself or others about his bloodlines by calling him a "hybrid" instead of a mutt.
> 
> That's what bugs me so much about people bragging about their stupidity in buying a whatever-poo or anything-doodle that was INTENTIONALLY bred. They could have gone to the shelter or a rescue and saved the life of an unfortunate dog. I understand some of the reasons for wanting a purebred dog but if those reasons don't matter and you want "hybrid"...go to a shelter! Stop supporting people who are breeding dogs for profit and exploiting good dog breeds!


Geesh... I don't really appreciate being called stupid.  

Just to set the record straight, I did not buy my dogs because they were a "designer" breed nor did I pay $1200 for them (not even close). I realize I could have found a mixed breed at the local pound, however I've had a couple bad experiences and prefer not to go down that avenue again. I was actually looking for a Golden Retriever puppy when I stumbled upon the ad for the Golden Pyrenees. I thought they were the cutest puppies I have ever seen. We went to look at them and I just fell in love with Bailey. We bought her on the spot and when we left, I teased my husband about paying money for a mutt.  

We had her for about 6 months and just loved her temperment. We called the breeder and told her we wanted a male out of her next litter. This time when we went to see the puppies, Brodie picked me. He is now a beautiful big boy that loves to play catch and would protect me to the end. 

I don't regret for one minute paying money for either of these dogs. If you look at the Golden and Pyre breeds, they both have amazing traits and when they are combined, they are even more amazing. I can't speak highly enough about this mixture. Technically they are hybrids since both of their parents are purebreds, but if everyone on here prefers to call them mutts that is okay by me.


----------



## Florabora22

1plus2more said:


> Geesh... I don't really appreciate being called stupid.
> 
> Just to set the record straight, I did not buy my dogs because they were a "designer" breed nor did I pay $1200 for them (not even close). I realize I could have found a mixed breed at the local pound, however I've had a couple bad experiences and prefer not to go down that avenue again. I was actually looking for a Golden Retriever puppy when I stumbled upon the ad for the Golden Pyrenees. I thought they were the cutest puppies I have ever seen. We went to look at them and I just fell in love with Bailey. We bought her on the spot and when we left, I teased my husband about paying money for a mutt.
> 
> We had her for about 6 months and just loved her temperment. We called the breeder and told her we wanted a male out of her next litter. This time when we went to see the puppies, Brodie picked me. He is now a beautiful big boy that loves to play catch and would protect me to the end.
> 
> I don't regret for one minute paying money for either of these dogs. If you look at the Golden and Pyre breeds, they both have amazing traits and when they are combined, they are even more amazing. I can't speak highly enough about this mixture. Technically they are hybrids since both of their parents are purebreds, but if everyone on here prefers to call them mutts that is okay by me.


Not to be a turd, but as Pointgold has already vehemently pointed out, 'hybrid' refers to the breeding of two different species or subspecies... dogs are all of the same subspecies, so they're just... dogs, I guess. :


----------



## Retrieverlover

EddieME said:


> My sister-in-law told us today that she is getting a golden pyrenees. Anyone have any experience with this hybrid?


I hope you mean she is rescuing a Pyrenees mix from the shelter, right?


----------



## jlc's mom

I found one wondering the roads and took her in trying to find her owners. The owners never claimed her and she became one of the family members untill the ex took her from me. She was a big sweetie.


----------



## tippykayak

Just for a clarification, sometimes when two distinct strains in the same species (like dog breeds) are combined, the term "hybrid" is still used. Hybrid is _also_ the name for the result of mixing two species.

As far as "hybrid vigor" goes, though, it's usually used completely inaccurately, as if it means that hybrids are automatically more vigorous than the parents. That is totally wrong. When you breed a hybrid, you _may_ get _some_ offspring that are in some way superior to the parents. _When that happens_, it's called hybrid vigor or heterosis. It's not a consequences of hybridization but rather one of many things that can happen when you hybridize. 

You can also see something called "outbreeding depression," which is when the hybrid is less suitable for survival than the parents.

The problem with hybridizing dogs is that you get a whole range of unpredictable outcomes, some of them possibly heterotic, some with outbreeding depression. Not a gamble you want to take with pets, eh?


----------



## Pointgold

Actually, when 2 purebred parents of different breeds are bred it is called crossbreeding, if it is done with a specific purpose in mind - and NOT just to coin cutsey names. This, technically speaking, is different than "mutts" which are truly randomly bred animals of unknown ancestry. Doodle, poos, GoldenPyrs, Puggles, etc are _not_ hybrids. Hybrids are the result of breeding two different animal species, unless referring to plants.


----------



## tippykayak

Pointgold said:


> Actually, when 2 purebred parents of different breeds are bred it is called crossbreeding, if it is done with a specific purpose in mind - and NOT just to coin cutsey names. This, technically speaking, is different than "mutts" which are truly randomly bred animals of unknown ancestry. Doodle, poos, GoldenPyrs, Puggles, etc are _not_ hybrids. Hybrids are the result of breeding two different animal species, unless referring to plants.


Dog and cat breeders seem to generally reserve the name "hybrid" for inter-species crosses, and that's fine, but your comment is inaccurate. When two wild bird subspecies mate, the result is called a hybrid, and when cattle ranchers mix two strains, the result is also called a hybrid.

In the rest of biology and breeding, "hybrid" refers just as easily to mixed strains within species as it does to mixed species. You, of course, know far more about dog breeding than I do and know far more dog breeders, so I'm sure you're correct that they don't use the term "hybrid" when they talk about mutts or intentionally created crosses, but that's a particular quirk of the dog world, not a general rule and not part of the word's accepted definition.

It is accurate to use the scientific term "hybrid" to refer to a crossbred dog. It may not be conventional among purebred enthusiasts, but it's correct. I can understand the urge to delegitimize crossbreeding by not allowing it to use that term.

That said, you're completely right about the silliness of using the term "hybrid" to imply greater health or some kind of exotic origin.


----------



## Pointgold

Whatever...

As long as I can remember, the term hybrid has never been used to refer to MUTTS or CROSSBREEDS (and not simply to "delegitimize" crossbreeding at all), and it has been generally accepted that the term hybrid has been used as I indicated in my prior post. But of course, I'm so old and cannot include genetics as something that I have done any important work in (just breedin' dawgs) and in the last few years what I have subscribed to forever is very likely now considered old school. 
Us dog breeders don't know nuthin'.

And I didn't say anything about silliness.


----------



## tippykayak

Pointgold said:


> Whatever...
> 
> As long as I can remember, the term hybrid has never been used to refer to MUTTS or CROSSBREEDS (and not simply to "delegitimize" crossbreeding at all), and it has been generally accepted that the term hybrid has been used as I indicated in my prior post. But of course, I'm so old and cannot include genetics as something that I have done any important work in (just breedin' dawgs) and in the last few years what I have subscribed to forever is very likely now considered old school.
> Us dog breeders don't know nuthin'.
> 
> And I didn't say anything about silliness.


I certainly meant no disrespect. I've never done any important work in biology either (though I have a strong background in evolutionary biology), but I do keep current on these issues, and in the evolutionary literature I've read (and current literature on birds), "hybrid" simply refers to different strains. Whether those strains are a combination of species or a combination of sub-species, the word still seems to apply.

I'm absolutely confident that you're right that in dog breeding circles, the word "hybrid" is not properly applied to crossbreeding. You know a lot more about that than I do.


----------



## goldenpyrmom

> Geesh... I don't really appreciate being called stupid.
> 
> ...
> 
> I don't regret for one minute paying money for either of these dogs. If you look at the Golden and Pyre breeds, they both have amazing traits and when they are combined, they are even more amazing. I can't speak highly enough about this mixture. Technically they are hybrids since both of their parents are purebreds, but if everyone on here prefers to call them mutts that is okay by me.


Don't sweat it 1plus2more! The important thing is that we're able to help people looking at Golden Pyrs get the information they need to make a good decision about the dog. You're helping people make good choices!

There's always more than one side to any issue and you're taking the high road in sharing your information without making ad hominem attacks! Don't let these distractions stop you from sharing what you (and I) know about our experiences with this mix.


----------



## lgnutah

*Great Pyrenees puppy in our front yard*

starting new thread with this


----------



## Rem

Hi, this our Golden Pyrenees, who gets along wonderfully with our Golden Retriever, both of whom were adopted. BTW the pic doesn't due him justice on good looks. Adores the kids and is a giant teddy bear!


----------

